# Eclipse startet nicht (PATH Problem?)



## Hackepeter (13. Aug 2012)

Servus,

ein Kollege von mir möchte Eclipse 4.2 32-Bit starten (frisch von eclipse.org heruntergeladen und entpackt) und erhält eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei javaw.exe nicht gefunden wurde. Das komische ist, dass er nach der Datei im eclipse-Ordner sucht (.../eclipse/jre/bin/javaw.exe). Nun wollten wir die Pfad Variable angleichen, allerdings gibt es keinen Eintrag für Java. Wir haben bei mir am Rechner (Windows 7) nach meiner Pfad Variable geguckt und festgestellt, dass Java dort nicht hinterlegt ist, obwohl Eclipse bei mir eindwandfrei startet. Wir haben beide das aktuelle JDK 32-Bit installiert. Was könnte hier schief laufen??

Gruß


----------



## Andy17 (13. Aug 2012)

Moin, hat dein Kollege evtl. Win 7; 64 bit?
Das habe ich nämlich und bei mir ist dasselbe Problem allerdings dachte ich, dass es bei mir mit den Festplatten zusammenhängt.
(SSD - Win7 // HDD - Programme + z.B. Eclipse)


----------



## Hackepeter (13. Aug 2012)

Ja, hat er, habe ich aber auch und bei mir funktioniert es.

Ich: Windows 7 64-Bit, JDK 32-Bit, Eclipse 32-Bit
Er: Windows 7 64-Bit, JDK 32-Bit, Eclipse 32-Bit


----------



## Andy17 (13. Aug 2012)

Hast du eine Fehlermeldung, die du zeigen könntest?
Da ich noch keine Lösung für den Fehler parat habe, brauch ich erstmal möglichst viel Information...


----------



## tuttle64 (13. Aug 2012)

Gemäss Installationsanleitung muss die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME auf das Home Verzeichnis von Java zeigen und im der Umgebungsvariable PATH muss der Eintrag ins bin-Verzeichnis existieren, damit die exes gefunden werden: %JAVA_HOME%\bin

Anstatt aufs Geratewohl "bei mir gehts" zu experimentieren, mache diese Einträge und prüfe von der Konsole aus ob java und javac -version gefunden werden.


----------



## Wishmaster51 (13. Aug 2012)

Nur mal so: Warum verwendet ihr bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem nicht (zusätzlich) das 64bit JDK und 64bit Eclipse?


----------



## Andy17 (13. Aug 2012)

Bringt häufig Probleme mit sich.
(Man beachte die Ironie: Um Probleme zu vermeiden schlägt man sich mit neuen Problemen rum xD)


----------



## Wishmaster51 (13. Aug 2012)

Andy17 hat gesagt.:


> Bringt häufig Probleme mit sich.
> (Man beachte die Ironie: Um Probleme zu vermeiden schlägt man sich mit neuen Problemen rum xD)


Welche Probleme bringt dies mit? ???:L


----------



## Andy17 (14. Aug 2012)

Das war allgemein gehalten. Bei mir (Win 7 64 bit) hat die Installation von erst JDK und Eclips 64bit nicht funktioniert (sogar ohne Fehlermeldung, hat einfach nicht gestartet) und bei JDK 32 bit und Eclipse gab er mir immerhin eine Fehlermeldung.
Also, ich hatte zmdst. damit Probleme.
Kein Plan, wie das bei anderen ist, aber zurück zum Hauptpunkt, es ging doch hier darum, Hackepeter zu helfen oder?
Und laut meiner Erfahrung ist Win 64 bit mit 32 bit Programmen besser (stabiler) als mit 64 bit Programmen, so doof das klingen mag.


----------



## Hackepeter (14. Aug 2012)

Servus,

also ihr habt recht. Ich musste bei mir tatsächlich die Pfad Variable ergänzen, vorher kannte er javac nicht. Aber Eclipse hat vorher funktioniert (also es startete ordnungsgemäß).

Bei meinem Kollegen kommt folgende Meldung:

"Failed to load the INI shared library "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_05\bin\...\jre\bin\client\jvm.dll"".

Der Pfad sieht in meinen Augen falsch aus...


----------



## Andy17 (14. Aug 2012)

Also ich habe gerade mal bei meinem Eclipse, welches ich auf der Arbeit benutze nachgeschaut, und da habe ich zwar den gleichen, also anscheinend korrekten Pfad
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_05\bin
Jedoch gibt es bei mir keine Unterverzeichnisse Client bzw. jvm.dll.
Komischerweise läuft mein Eclipse dennoch.
Bei mir ist die .dll unter der Verzeichnissstrucktur:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_05\jre\bin\client

Scheint mir als wäre bei dir das bin an einer falschen Stelle?
Sucht doch mal die dll im Ordner jdk und geb den Pfad als neuen Pfad an ???:L


----------



## Wishmaster51 (14. Aug 2012)

Andy17 hat gesagt.:


> Das war allgemein gehalten. Bei mir (Win 7 64 bit) hat die Installation von erst JDK und Eclips 64bit nicht funktioniert (sogar ohne Fehlermeldung, hat einfach nicht gestartet) und bei JDK 32 bit und Eclipse gab er mir immerhin eine Fehlermeldung.
> Also, ich hatte zmdst. damit Probleme.


Du redest hier ausschließlich von deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und nennst dies "allgemein gehalten"? ???:L
Nur weil du damit Probleme hast, zu behaupten, dass es "häufig Probleme mit sich bringt" halte ich dann doch für sehr gewagt, da würde ich eher auf einen installationsfehler deinerseits tippen.

Natürlich kann man mit so ziemlich jeder Software irgendwelche Probleme haben, das kann ja sein, dennoch heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es *häufig* probleme mit sich bringt


----------



## Andy17 (14. Aug 2012)

Wishmaster51 hat gesagt.:


> Du redest hier ausschließlich von deinen eigenen Erfahrungen und nennst dies "allgemein gehalten"? ???:L
> Nur weil du damit Probleme hast, zu behaupten, dass es "häufig Probleme mit sich bringt" halte ich dann doch für sehr gewagt, da würde ich eher auf einen installationsfehler deinerseits tippen.
> 
> Natürlich kann man mit so ziemlich jeder Software irgendwelche Probleme haben, das kann ja sein, dennoch heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es *häufig* probleme mit sich bringt



Jo, kann natürlich so sein. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der größte Dorftrottel, mal so gesagt, und daher würde ich schon davon ausgehen, dass dieses Problem auch anderen Usern passiert ist, nicht nur mir.


----------

